# Ditra for mesh backed pre-cut flagstone/any good?



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Was wondering how hard or easy is it to level flags on Ditra? Any info. would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

What substrate are you going over, indoors or out, flagstone?, what type, size and how thick are they, what are you doing?


----------



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Installing over 3/4 particle board on 16" centers indoors. 3/4 stone thickness.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

:whistling

Remove the particle board and report back with what you have for a subfloor under that, you sure it's particle board and not OSB?

What size are the joists and their unsupported span?


----------



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ditra for mesh backed pre-cut flagstone*

Manufactured 2X4 I joists 16" high on 16" centers spanning 24'. Right now it's a floating wood floor with only the osb beneath.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

I would try and find out from the I-Joist manufacturer or look up online if that floor will meet L/720, I doubt it, that's what's needed for stone as well as 2 layers of flooring, before a CBU or Menbrane.


----------

